# Winter Tire Size Help



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

ScaredyCat said:


> I'm sorry, I'm one of those Newbies, who know nothing & understand less... So here is my dumb question. If a car has 225/45R18's (stock LTZ tires) can they be changed to "regular" profile tires? I will need winter tires also and don't even know if there is such a thing as low profile winter tires. I would prefer "normal" profile tires because I drive on dirt roads to get to our cottage & live in a rural area.


This is a great question and a good reason for this thread. If you look at the sizes listed above you can see the LS & 1LT use a 16in rim the tire size of 215/60R16. One can buy the steel rims from the LS cruze pretty cheap, and get snow tires in that size without throwing off the speedometer.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Moved posts since the COMG Discussion purpose is for aquiring data, and questions are more suited, and will get more views in this section.

As for your question, going with a larger tire on your stock rim will not only throw off your odometer/Speedometer, but it will also create possible rubbing problems. The best thing to do in your situation would be to buy 16" steelies, and run a 215/60/16 tire as that will keep the stock overall diameter and not cause any problems whatsoever. Steelies can be bought new for a decently cheap price, and are more suited for winter weather abuse.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

? Would not the odometer be calibrated to 18 "in wheels and tyres ? If this is true then a 16 in " tyre and wheel Diameter would affect calibration ! Maybe not a lot but definitely off . The idea of steelies is a good 1 , and definitely a worth while investment for Winter driving .


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The odometer is calibrated for the total tire diameter. 16 inch rims can be used with a good winter tire that has the same diameter.


----------

